# PowerPoint: how to apply logo to all slides?



## sillystraw (Oct 3, 2007)

I feel like this should be really simple but I can't seem to figure out how to do it. I am designing my own template in PowerPoint and I want to insert my company's logo and have it appear on every slide. 

How do I do this?? I have searched through all of the help features and I don't know if I am blind or what.     It seems like there should be something that would say "apply to all slides"... but I can't find it.

Please help!


----------



## Marbles (Oct 3, 2007)

If you go to:  View - Master, Insert your logo, position and size it on the slide.  Then save the Presentation as a Template.  When you open the Template, the logo will be on every slide.


----------

